# Atrostart 2106 has bad range



## jcskeeter (Jan 6, 2016)

TL;DR - Astrostart 2106 has poor range. Checked everything I can check. Symptoms are random and location based. Remote seems to be working fine. Dealer wants outrageous amount for 10yo new remote. Looking for options. 

2002 Chevy Tahoe 
Astrostart 2106 5-button No alarm 

I purchased the vehicle with RS already installed. Ever since I bought the vehicle I've always thought the RS has had poor range. The car I had before the Tahoe had the 2205 installed and that RS was amazing! 

Correct me if I'm wrong but wasn't the 2106 rated for like 1000ft or 2000ft? Sometimes I can stand right next to my truck and not have it functioning at all but after 8 tries of unlocking doors, then all the sudden it works. Specifically there's a spot (Target parking lot) in a neighboring city where it just won't work at all, period. And by my work it randomly works just fine or not at all. 

I'll start by saying that this isn't a button issue on the remote. I've taken apart and cleaned contact multiple times. The remote seems to be functioning just fine. And what I mean by that is the light blinks every time I'm using it. But I don't know if there's something else going on in the remote that I can't visibly see. I've also had the same symptoms right after replacing the batteries. 

So far I've checked the following: Checked antenna connectors at windshield and brain box, checked antenna wire from window to brain box, antenna wire is away from all other wires. I've cleaned the antenna contacts on windshield. Everything checks out as OK in my book. No loose wires at connectors, no pinching or cuts. 

I've attempted to reprogram the remote by using the dip switch 8 method. Seemed to take but not sure if it really re-programmed it or not. Same symptoms after doing that either way. 

I'm at wits end with this thing! 

Theories: 
- Something in the remote is wore out. The antenna, a little relay, a capacitor, a "something something". The light still works fine but after that, something isn't functioning the way it should. 
- The antenna is somehow messed up. This has the antenna that has the pinstripe sticker stuck the windshield and then you velcro the plastic part to that with those chincy foam connectors. 
- There's a bug happening in the brain box. Is there a way to reset to defaults or something? 
- This "older" style of RS is using some radio channel that is now flooded with other random signals like cell phones, wifi, power. Something that is causing major interference. 

Does anyone know what is going on? 

I don't want to just start buying new antennas and remotes just to try it out. Especially because there's a dealer by me that is still wanting $60!! for a new 5-button remote. Ridiculous if you ask me for a RS that's like 10 years old. I've searched online and can only find used remotes, which I wouldn't have any confidence in. 

Is it the remote, the brain, antenna? Any ideas? I feel like it could be something really simple. 

Thanks for any time related to this. Of course I'm in a situation where I can't just install a new RS or frankly spend any money on this. The wife doesn't see this as a priority by any means. Really just looking to see what my DIY options are or if I ultimately just need to save up for a new one somehow. 

I was kind of wondering if it would somehow be possible to program a different brand or type of remote to this brain box. I would imagine there are limited channels that these remotes are working on, right? I mean, could I program a newer RS-613 or RS-614XR to this brain box? 

Sry long post.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the antenna sitting behind tint on the windshield and are your side windows
Tinted? Yes some
Of the older frequencies are overwhelmed but that should not interfere all the time.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Basics for remote use include holding the button for 2 seconds, keep in valet mode and hold it high and extended towards the area of the antenna although some say having the back or your hand on your forehead increases the range.

EDIT: Almost forget. See if switching to Channel #2 helps.


----------



## jcskeeter (Jan 6, 2016)

Antenna is not behind tint. It's sitting under the mirror mount. 

I'm a bit confused with your suggestions Corday. I do hold the button for 2 secs. That's how these remotes work. It's not just a quick press like the OEM remote. 

If I put the RS in Valet Mode I won't be able to remote start the vehicle as it disables that feature.

I've tried holding it in all sorts of ways including touching it to different parts of my body and touching it to metal window frames from my office building. Nothing has provided any sort of consistant aid in increasing range. 

I'm not familiar with switching this system to channel #2? Are you sure you can do that on a Astrostart 2106? 

Thanks so far!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

It's made for more than one user. There are 2 channels.


----------



## jcskeeter (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh right! Now I know what you mean. So how would I go about programming it that way?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

AstroStart - Home. Choose Support, then your model #.


----------



## jcskeeter (Jan 6, 2016)

In the code learning section of the manual it doesn't specify if programming channel 2. 
At the part where it says "Press the (key) button on the new remote control." would I just do the button command for the 2nd channel by doing the quick press and then press and hold? 

One or more remote transmitters can be added. To do this, the programming is accessed as follows:
ƒ Open hood
ƒ Place key in the ignition and turn to the RUN position
ƒ Apply the brakes once
ƒ You now have 10 seconds to turn the key from the RUN to the OFF position 3 times.
ƒ If this sequence is correctly carried out, the control module flashes parking lights (4 flashes). You may then
proceed to the next step.
ƒ Press the (key) button on the new remote control. When access code of new remote control is memorized,
the control module will confirm with flashing parking lights (1 flash).
ƒ Repeat the above procedures for each remote control that has to be programmed (up to 4 remotes).
ƒ Apply the brakes.
New remote(s) is (are) now added to the system.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm not totally familiar with your model. If it has USB charging, then the life expectancy is only five years. Check under hood for rust on the safety switch. Might not hurt to call Astrostart or a local dealer. Finally, this is their statement on range:

Range based on unobstructed line-of-sight testing under ideal conditions. Actual range will vary due to local conditions including, but not limited to, environment, terrain, physical obstructions, vehicle location and orientation, interference and other possible impediments.


----------



## jcskeeter (Jan 6, 2016)

My RS is at least 7-8 years old if not older. (Which maybe explains it's problem...?) No USB here. 

I for the life of me cannot get the above sequence to work. I turn the key to RUN and press the brake, do the on/off thing and get nothing. No park light flash. I don't know if maybe the brain isn't hooked up to the parking lights correctly or what. My plan is to get the brain in sight so that I can see of the little LED is blinking when I do this sequence. Hopefully be able to to that tonight. 

And I get what you're saying about taking it to a dealer but at the age of this RS, I would find it hard to believe that they would even consider doing much work on it. Prob be more worth it to just install a new RS.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I meant just ask the dealer for advice. Following the manual, see if you can do the uninstall and reinstall of the software only. Might work.


----------



## jcskeeter (Jan 6, 2016)

ah gotcha. I think I found the reset in the manual. thanks for the banter!


----------

